# Orange County (ca) Mobile Rv Service Recommendation From An Outbacker Member



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't give out referrals easily so for me to do this, I clearly have faith in my referral.

If you want the name of a mobile RV service person that you can work with in the *Orange County area (only)*, please ask me for his name via a PM.

The last service I used from him was for an annual full propane system check on my OB21RS and the expense was *far more reasonable* than what any RV stealer service shop tried to command from me.

Nothing like having the worker come to you versus towing to a service shop.


----------

